# Cell service on sapelo??



## Jaz86 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alright so odd question I know but does anyone know if yoy are able to get cell phone reception on Sapelo island. I have a five month old and my wife is worried about being able to get in contact if need be. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCGA (Nov 9, 2012)

you will get great service with verizon in the camp area - not so great when you are out in the stand - depending on where you hunt. My phone would go from 100% to dead in about 3hrs in the stand.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 10, 2012)

I know my Verizon phone will pick up on the beach side of the Island when fishing. Other carriers may not be so great.


----------



## Zeus (Nov 10, 2012)

AT&T will work, but signal is weak. This was in 2009.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Nov 11, 2012)

if you are in camp with ATT or hunting 1-6 and the high 80's you will have service


----------



## Bama B (Nov 12, 2012)

sprint has no problem with texting sometimes has problem with receiving or placing calls.


----------

